# noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein



## avm75 (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen (eigentlich dachte ich, ich wäre hier schon registriert und hätte auch die Vorstellung schon längst erledigt, aber da hab ich wohl was verwechselt )

Wir, das sind: Jenny (33), unsere Tochter Tamira (8) und ich (43). Wir wohnen in einem kleinen Dorf am linken unteren Niederrhein. Dort sind wir schon einige Male umgezogen, 2015 hat es uns dann in‘s jetzige Domizil verschlagen und - ihr ahnt es sicher schon - zum Haus gehörte ein Teich im schönen großen Garten.
Ich war anfangs dafür, den Teich einzuebnen, zu viel Arbeit. Meine Damen waren dagegen und haben mich überstimmt. Gegen das Versprechen, dass ich nicht alleine alle Arbeit erledigen müsse, blieb der Teich.
Mit Wasser im Garten hatten wir davor keine Berührung, ausser durch Regen oder Rasensprenger. Völlig ahnungslos verschafften wir uns einen Überblick und ich versuchte mich zu informieren. Ich bin jemand, der gerne lernt, und sich im Regelfall auch recht tief in eine Materie einliest, so auch hier. Den Zustand des Teiches zum Einzug führten wir darauf zurück, dass das Häuschen ca. 5 Jahre zuvor von den Eigentümern aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aufgegeben wurde, dann ein Jahr leer stand und der Garten samt Teich nur mäßig gepflegt wurde. Danach mietete sich ein Ehepaar mittleren Alters ein, offenbar ebenso ahnungslos wie wir. Laut eigener Aussage mochten diese „ordentlich“ nicht so sehr und ließen der Natur (fast) freien Lauf. Das Resultat kann man auf den anhängenden Bildern bestaunen. In dem Zustand haben wir den Garten und den Teich also im Mai 2015 übernommen.

Nach meinen Recherchen wurde schnell klar: Wir müssen einiges tun.
Das haben wir zwischenzeitlich und gerne möchte ich im Rahmen unserer Vorstellung in auf diesen folgenden Beiträgen schildern, wie es heute aussieht und was wir bis dato alles unternommen haben...

Ich hoffe, die Geschichte passt in einen Vorstellungsthread und ihr habt Spaß daran...

Für die Bilder habe ich ein eigenes Album eingerichtet:

[album=medium]3146[/album]

LG
André


----------



## Franzbratfisch (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo


herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Über einen so zugewachsen Teich würde ich mich persönlich sehr freuen. Mir gefällt dies viel besser wie die "Steinteiche". 
Gibt es Fische in deinem Teich?

MFG


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. Juni 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen,
Wie schaut denn der Teich jetzt aus?
Was hast du , besser Ihr 3 bisher gemacht.

Gruß Sven


----------



## avm75 (8. Juni 2018)

Franzbratfisch schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen im Forum.
> Über einen so zugewachsen Teich würde ich mich persönlich sehr freuen. Mir gefällt dies viel besser wie die "Steinteiche".
> Gibt es Fische in deinem Teich?



Danke ;-)
Uns gefiel es so auch ganz gut, allerdings konnten wir den Zustand natürlich noch gar nicht einsortieren. Ob Fische drin waren, konnte man zu dem Zeitpunkt tatsächlich auch noch nicht erkennen. Ich will nicht vorweg greifen, daher mache ich einfach mal weiter mit der Geschichte, lass‘ Dich überraschen 

Zunächst mal mussten wir einiges im Haus renovieren, parallel haben wir uns aber natürlich damit beschäftigt, was man denn an einem solchen Teich so tun müsste. Angesichts des Wasserzustands war recht schnell klar, dass ein Teichfilter vonnöten war, darüber habe ich mich also als erstes informiert und mich darum gekümmert. Im Dorf konnten wir einige Informationen über den Teich gewinnen. So stellte sich z.B. heraus, dass es ihn schon sehr lange geben musste, und dass er von einer professionellen Firma angelegt worden war. Jemand berichtete sogar, dass der Teich ursprünglich so toll gewesen sein muss, dass eine Fachzeitschrift vor vielen Jahren einen Bericht inkl. einiger Fotos veröffentlicht hatte.

Aus einer Teichauflösung konnte ich günstig einiges an Technik erwerben und machte mich an den Bau des Filters. Gleichzeitig bin ich immer wieder um den Teich gelaufen, habe mir die Pflanzen angeschaut, recherchiert, welche es waren und wie man damit umzugehen hat. Der Filter brachte zumindest schnell klareres Wasser und die Recherchen hinsichtlich der Pflanzen ergaben, dass in vielen Fällen die Pflanzen mehr Raum beanspruchten, als ihnen ursprünglich zugedacht war, ein relative radikales Zurückschneiden schien das einzig sinnvolle, um wieder Herr der Lage zu werden.

Um euch nicht mit jedem Experiment und jedem Zwischenschritt zu langweilen:
2015 versuchten wir noch, „beizuhalten“. Hier was zurück geschnitten, dort was gegraben, nichts Dramatisches. Der Filter lief, wurde zwei-, dreimal umgebaut und verbessert. Es tat sich was an der Wasserqualität. Aber: Wir kamen mehr und mehr zu der Überzeugung, dass da doch einiges im Argen sein müsste. Der Teich verlor über die Sommermonate wahnsinnig viel Wasser. Eine Kapillarsperre war nicht auszumachen und egal, wo man den Spaten in den Boden rammte, man stieß auf sehr steinigen Boden.
Ein paar Eindrücke, nicht in chronologischer Reihenfolge, sondern einfach durcheinander vermittelt euch das Album mit den Zwischenständen:

[album=medium]3147[/album]

Ende 2016 stellte ich meine Frauen dann vor die Wahl: Entweder ihr macht jetzt richtig mit (das meiste habe ich 2015/2016 doch alleine gemacht) oder der Teich kommt weg. Die Mädels entschieden, dass es wohl doch zu viel Arbeit sei und der Teich sollte Anfang 2017 weg gemacht werden. Stattdessen vielleicht ein Pool oder so... 
Doch es kam alles anders, sonst wäre ich ja nicht in diesem Forum und würde diese Geschichte nicht erzählen.
Wie genau es weiterging, erzähle ich in einem dritten Album und dem nächsten Beitrag...

LG
André


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2018)

Die Spannung steigt  

Achso und herzlich willkommen unter den schreibenden


----------



## Petta (8. Juni 2018)

Bitte weitermachen.....sieht doch schon sehr gut aus
Ich drück euch die Daumen......das wird


----------



## Tomy26 (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo Andè

Dann herzlich willkommen ihr drei.
Hoffe es geht bald weiter!



Mein Teich ist auch der Kompromiss zwischen Pool (meine Frau) in blau und kleinem Goldfischbecken (ich)
Wir sind auch l

Schönen gruß vom Niederrhein


----------



## avm75 (8. Juni 2018)

Das ist ja nett hier 
Vielen Dank für die vielen netten Willkommensgrüße und den Zuspruch!

Um den Spannungsbogen nicht zu sehr zu strapazieren, mach' ich mal schnell weiter mit der Geschichte. Da ich schon zwei Alben erstellt habe, füge ich die Bilder ab hier direkt in die Beiträge ein, ich hoffe, ich mach's richtig.
Also, der Teich sollte weg. Wir nahmen an, dass wir beim Freilegen der Folie einige Steine bzw. Kies finden würden, da wir überall rund um den Teich auch immer wieder auf eben solche gestossen waren, teilweise sogar recht große. Um die irgendwo zu lagern, machten wir zunächst den kleinen Teil hinter der Brücke sauber, dort sollten sie hin. Wenn das nicht reichen würde, wollten wir sie in dem Bachlauf lagern. Der gesäuberte Teil hinten sah dann erst mal so aus:
   

Danach wollen wir den Bachlauf und den großen Teil des Teichs frei legen und die Folie entfernen. Das war also der nächste Schritt. Auch davon mal ein paar Eindrücke:

       

Bis dahin erst mal alles nach Plan. Ein bisschen irritiert waren wir davon, dass wir offensichtlich immer noch nicht ganz am Rande des Bachlaufes angekommen waren, aber das kann ja noch werden, dachten wir...
Der Schrecken kam dann, als wir am Ende des Bachlaufs "links abbiegen wollten". Irgendwie war da mehr Folie, als wir erwartet hatten. Die Kontrolle auf der anderen Seite zeigte: dort auch...  

             

Ok, da ist offensichtlich noch viel mehr zu graben, als wir ohnehin befürchtet hatten. Allerdings war der Entschluss, den Teich weg zu machen zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon gekippt. Uns wurde klar: Um die Folie weg zu kriegen, würden wie sie ganz ausgraben müssen. Und dann ist der Wildwuchs ja auch gebändigt. Denn der war eigentlich unser Hauptproblem. Egal wie sehr wir uns angstrengt hatten, die Vegetation war einfach nicht zu bändigen, geschweige denn, unter Kontrolle zu kriegen. Jetzt wurde langsam klar, warum.
Wir entschieden also ungefähr zu diesem Zeitpunkt, den Teich und möglichst viele Pflanzen erhalten zu wollen, wenn der Zustand der Folie es zulassen würde....


----------



## avm75 (8. Juni 2018)

Also gruben wir weiter, sortierten Steine aus, schafften Erdreich und Wurzelwerk weg und tasteten uns immer weiter vor. Mehr als 3 Monate opferten wir jedes Wochenende und jede andere freie Minute. Die Anzahl der Steine wurde schnell größer und wir wussten schon bald nicht mehr, wohin damit. Gleichzeitig wurde klar, dass es sehr schwierig würde, die Pflanzen zu retten. Die Wurzeln waren so ineinander verwachsen, dass gar nicht mehr auszumachen war, was welche Pflanze war. Abgesehen davon hätte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon nicht mehr gewusst, wohin damit. Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von den "Ausgrabungen":

               

Den Birnenbaum vor dem Saunahäuschen mussten wir übrigens schon im März fällen, er hatte den Winter nicht schadlos überstanden. Inzwischen war aber auch klar, dass der Standort ohnehin nicht der beste war.
Die rostige Kuh haben wir versucht immer wieder an den gleichen Platz zu stellen, um später auf den Bildern besser sehen zu können, wie viel wir so freigelegt haben...

Immer wieder machte uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Je weiter wir kamen, umso mehr Regen fing der Teich auf. Klar, saugten die umliegenden Pflanzen nun nicht mehr so viel Wasser weg.

         

Allerdings konnten wir so auch immer wieder testen, ob die Folie dicht sei, und kleinere Beschädigungen gleich ausbessern. Insbesondere vor der Terrasse waren einige Beschädigungen vom Unkraut ausstechen. Irgendwer hat aber auch irgendwelche Holzstäbe rund um den Teich in den Boden gerammt und somit durch die Folie.
So merkten wir auch, dass die Betonkonstruktion unter der Brücke die Ränder des Teiches ganz ordentlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hatte. Das galt es auch zu korrigieren, denn meist lief der Teich dort über.

Aber erst mal galt es alles freizulegen. Also weiter graben. Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir uns mal einen Minibagger geliehen, weil es wirklich mühsam war und wir im Bereich der Sauna auch nicht wirklich voran kamen, Das Wurzelwerk der Röhricht-Gräser war dort einfach wahnsinnig fest und mit Handwerkzeug kaum zu durchdringen. Den Bagger haben wir nach einer halben Stunde wieder weg geschickt, er hätte uns die Folie zerstört und schadete mehr als da er nützte. Aber ein wenig hat er uns voran gebracht:

           

So arbeiteten wir uns um den Teich herum. Die Fische waren während dieser Zeit immer noch im Teich, wir achteten sehr darauf, dass immer genug Wasser da war und hofften, sie würden es überleben. Man muss allerdings auch sagen, dass der __ Reiher im Frühjahr des letzten Jahres den Bestand ordentlich geplündert hatte. Zwischenzeitlich rückten wir auch den Resten des Birnbaums zuleibe und beugten dem Wildwuchs vor, indem wir den Sand in der Sumpfzone am Rand des Teiches austauschten. Im September des letzten Jahres waren es dann geschafft. Wir waren einmal rum. Inzwischen war klar: Vor dem Winter kriegen wir das nicht mehr ganz fertig. Es war aber auch klar geworden, dass wir selbst die Pflanzen im Teich nicht würden retten können. Schlamm und Sediment am Grund, die Wurzeln der Wasserschwaden gingen bis an die tiefste Stelle, die der __ Teichrosen waren so dick wie mein Unterschenkel und gingen quer durch den Teich. Also kamen die Fische in ein Quarantäne-Becken, natürlich mit Teichwasser, gefiltert und mit Sauerstoff versorgt. Derweil pumpten wir das Wasser im Teich ab und räumten auch im Teich auf. Einen Teil der Wasserschwaden auf einer Stufe, quasi der Flachwasserzone, schnitten wir nur zurück, ließen sie aber erst mal stehen, damit überhaupt noch was im Teich steht. Ende Oktober füllten wir wieder Wasser ein, setzten die Fische nach einigen Tagen um und beendeten die Teichsaison. Alle Fische haben den Stress überlebt und auch den folgenden Winter.


----------



## avm75 (8. Juni 2018)

Tja, was jetzt noch fehlt ist, wie es dieses Jahr weiter ging und der aktuelle Stand. Ich spanne euch nicht lange auf die Folter und lasse Bilder sprechen:

                                 

Es war uns wichtig, das der Teich künftig ein klares Ende hat und es klare Grenzen z.B. zum Rasen gibt. Daher haben wir die Kapillarsperre weitestgehend mit Füllsand oder Magerbeton befüllt und z.B. das Rechteckpflaster, welches wir vor der Sauna aufgenommen haben als Randstein zum Rasen wieder eingesetzt. Auch der Splitt ist weitestgehend wieder verteilt, jetzt allerdings nicht auf Baufolie ;-).
Höhenunterschiede haben wir mit Pflanzringen abgefangen. Der Quellstein hat einen neuen Platz gefunden, das Teil war vielleicht schwer... Für den Stein hatte ich einen besonderen Plan, die Hoffnung war nämlich, dass das hindurch gepumpte Wasser durch die Sumpfzone zurück in den Teich fließen würde und die Pflanzen darin somit zur natürlichen Filterung beitragen könnten und niemals trocken stehen. Und das klappt tatsächlich.
Tatsächlich haben wir weder Kies noch andere Steine hinzu gekauft. Alles, was an Steinen auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, war schon auf dem ersten Bild in meinem ersten Beitrag ebenfalls vorhanden, lediglich überwachsen, auch die Gehwegplatten.
Tatsächlich haben wir bislang nur in Technik investiert, und ein wenig auch in Pflanzen. Die alte Teichtechnik habe ich vorübergehend durch einen kleinen und sehr einfachen Filter ersetzt, aber auch der hält das Wasser sauber und klar. Wir haben trotz der geringen Bepflanzung tatsächlich keine Algen und kaum Schwebeteilchen. Neu ist der Standskimmer, der macht viel aus.

Da wir letztes Jahr weit mehr Pflanzen entfernen mussten, als geplant und zuletzt so gravierend in den Lebensraum aller im Teich lebenden Wesen eingegriffen hatten (viel mehr, als wir wollten), freuen wir uns umso mehr, dass sich schon dieses Frühjahr sehr viele Tiere wieder eingefunden haben. Die __ Frösche sind wieder da, haben reichlich Nachwuchs bekommen und auch die __ Libellen schwirren schon wieder umher, selbst __ Schnecken und anderes Wassergetier sind wieder unterwegs. Und die Fische natürlich auch noch. Wir haben scheinbar keinen über den Winter "verloren", dennoch sind es aktuell deutlich weniger, als zu Beginn, der __ Reiher war fleißig, wie gesagt. Grob um die Hälfte wird er den Besatz reduziert haben, schätzen wir. Insbesondere die größten Fische fehlen.

Noch sind wir nicht ganz fertig, es ist noch einiges zu tun. Wir haben zwar schon wieder einiges an Pflanzen einsetzen können, aber längst nicht alles, was wir vorhaben. Den o.a. Steinteich hätten wir gerne vermieden, aber letztlich war der Bestand für uns nicht mehr kontrollierbar und schon gar nicht zu pflegen. Wir haben uns bewusst für kleinere Pflanzen entschieden (einiges ist übrigens wirklich aus dem alten Teich, wir konnten schlussendlich doch noch das ein oder andere retten), und diese ganz bewusst erst mal ausschließlich in Pflanzkörben und -taschen eingesetzt, bis wir wissen, was sich wie entwickelt und wie groß es wird. Es werden sicher noch sehr viel mehr Pflanzen dazu kommen, der Teil hinter der Brücke beherbergt noch so einiges. Die Brücke und der Teil dahinter sind die nächsten Arbeiten, welche dieses Jahr noch anstehen. Dazu werde ich sicher so einige Fragen haben, wenn ich darf, werde ich die hier stellen.

Und wenn es euch bis hierher gefallen hat, werde ich dann gerne hier weiter berichten.

LG
André


----------



## Teichfreund77 (9. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, dieser wird sicher noch andere Inspirieren an einem Teich fest zu halten oder zu bauen.
Es war bestimmt sehr viel Arbeit, die sich aber gelohnt hat.

Dann hoffe ich du wirst diesen Beitrag Aktuell halten und lässt uns an deiner Teichoase Teilhaben.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Petta (9. Juni 2018)

Teichvirus hat zugeschlagen.Toll,das ihr den Teich nicht zugeschüttet habt.
Weiter so und


----------



## avm75 (9. Juni 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, dieser wird sicher noch andere Inspirieren an einem Teich fest zu halten oder zu bauen.
> Es war bestimmt sehr viel Arbeit, die sich aber gelohnt hat.


Gerne. Genau deshalb habe ich diesen Bericht geschrieben. Wir haben auch immer wieder mal den Drive verloren und wollten aufgeben. Wenn man aber sieht, was daraus geworden ist, ist es gut, dass wir weiter gemacht haben.
Insgesamt haben wir etwas über 12t organisches Material, Wurzeln und Erdreich entsorgt. 



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich du wirst diesen Beitrag Aktuell halten und lässt uns an deiner Teichoase Teilhaben.


Werde ich. Wir haben noch so einiges vor:
- Die Wasserschwaden werden noch ein wenig reduziert und rund um den Teich verteilt, vor allem aber sollen sie raus aus der Flachwasserzone. 
- Die Brücke soll erneuert werden. Früher war da wohl mal eine Rundbogenbrücke, diese musste der flachen Version weichen wegen gesundheitlicher Probleme der damaligen Besitzer. Ich möchte wieder eine gewölbte Brücke installieren, diese möchte ich selbst bauen. Der Betonklotz unter der Brücke soll raus.
- Der Bereich hinter der Brücke muss noch gemacht werden. Rechts und links von dem kleinen Becken stehen noch etliche Sumpf- und Teichpflanzen, die wir noch geschickt verteilen wollen. Auch dort ist immer noch einiges überwachsen, dass muss wieder ordentlich gemacht werden. 
- Dort wo der Quellstein früher stand, soll mal der Teichfilter hin. Vielleicht sogar eingegraben, wenn es möglich ist. Davor möchte ich einen Wasserfall konstruieren, vielleicht mit den Bachlaufschalen, die ich habe, wahrscheinlich aber eher frei gebaut.

Aktuell plagen uns noch ein paar andere Gedanken:
Wir haben von zwei Stellen Koi angeboten bekommen. In einem Fall gab es einen Sterbefall, der Teich wurde aufgelöst und die Koi haben ein vorübergehendes Zuhause bei Familienangehörigen gefunden. Deren Teich ist jedoch zu klein. Es handelt sich um 8 Stk., welche wir übernehmen könnten.
In dem anderen Fall handelt es sich um die Reduzierung wegen Überbesatz. Dort tummeln sich auf 20.000 l geschätzte 50-70 Tiere verschiedener Größe. Auch hier würden wir nur 8-10 Tiere übernehmen. 
Wir hatten jedoch nie den Plan Koi anzuschaffen. Zum einen aus Zeitgründen: Wir sind beide berufstätig. Dazu haben wir ein Wohnmobil und sind auch oft mal übers Wochenende unterwegs.
Unabhängig davon können wir gar nicht einschätzen, ob sich unser Teich überhaupt eignet. Die Bilder kennt ihr ja jetzt. Uns ist selbst noch nicht ganz klar, welches Wasservolumen wir haben. Auch, weil noch nicht klar ist, wie hoch das Wasser irgendwann wirklich mal stehen wird, zur Zeit läuft der Teich an der Brücke ja immer noch regelmäßig über. Beim derzeitigen Wasserstand ist die tiefste Stelle vor den Röhrichtgräsern mit ca. 1,40 - 1,50 m Tiefe. Ist aber keine riesige Fläche. Die Stufen fallen recht flach ab und haben zur Zeit einen Wasserstand von ca. 30-40 cm, bevor es dann recht steil runter geht. Der Bereich vor der Terrasse liegt durchgängig zwischen 50 und 60 cm Wassertiefe. Bachlauf und Becken hinter der Brücke aktuell eher weniger. Ich schätze, dass vielleicht noch 10-15 cm dazu kommen, wenn wir den Teichrand an der Brücke instand gesetzt haben.

Ich muss mich da noch genau schlau machen, ob das geeignet wäre. Und auch darüber, welche Maßnahmen ich dann hinsichtlich Teichgrund und Pflanzen noch ergreifen müsste. Filtertechnik ist ja mehr als genug vorhanden, wenngleich wir einiges davon auch wieder verkaufen möchten, da wir es eh nicht nutzen.

Genug, was uns beschäftigt, also... ;-)


Petta schrieb:


> Teichvirus hat zugeschlagen.Toll,das ihr den Teich nicht zugeschüttet habt.
> Weiter so und



Danke, dito. Wir schauen jetzt mal, was wir heute Nachmittag noch so schaffen... ;-)

LG
André


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2018)

Tut euch selbst und den Fischen einen gefallen. Verzichtet auf Koi und Goldfische komplett.
Ihr werdet den Problemen nicht Herr. Gerade Koi sind sehr empfindlich auf Temperaturwechsel was bei der Teichform schon vorprogrammiert ist. Dazu kommt die vielen Steine in denen sich schnell ein anerobes Milieu ansiedelt mit Viren und __ Würmer die Koi zum fressen gern haben. Koi und auch Goldfische sind Schlammfische welche sich beim Gründeln ständig an Steine verletzen werden . Damit sind die Türen für die __ Parasiten geöffnet. Setzt zur Geburtenkontrolle der vorhandenen Goldfische, zwei männliche __ Sonnenbarsche ein. Und euer Ökosystem kann sich entsprechend entwickeln.

Sorry, das ist nur meine Meinung nach vielen Jahren Fischhaltung und auch Forumsnutzung hier.
Und wenn es unbedingt noch was farbiges im Teich geben soll.
Wie wäre es mit Regenbogenshiner. @wp-3d  hier aus dem Forum züchtet diese schönen kleinen schon viele Jahre erfolgreich.
Siehe auch http://www.wp-3d.de/regenbogen_shiner_-_notropis_chrosomus.html

Und ganz vergessen, super Arbeit die ihr bis jetzt geleistet habt.
Auch wenn ich kein Freund von diesen vielen Steinen bin, wirkt es bei euch sehr stimmig. 
Darum weiter machen


----------



## avm75 (10. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen und einen schönen Sonntag für alle,

gestern haben wir es endlich geschafft, die alten Filter mal abzubauen und ich kann mich damit beschäftigen, wie, wo und womit in Zukunft gefiltert wird.
(Macht es Sinn, einen eigenen Thread für meine Fragen zu öffnen, oder frage ich einfach hier im Faden?)

Kurz was zur bisherigen und aktuellen Filterung:
Als wir den Teich übernahmen musste ja ein Filter her. Wir konnten aus einer Teichauflösung günstig einige Teile erwerben, die in der Folge zum Einsatz kamen. Neben diversen Pumpen und anderem Zeug befand sich darunter eine Bitron 72c und die beiden „Filterbehälter“. Dabei handelte es sich um ein GFK-Filter mit 4 Kammern und eine Eurobox, welche ebenfalls in 4 Kammern unterteilt war. 
Hier kann man unsere ersten Gehversuche damit begutachten:






Der Filter hat so funktioniert und das Wasser wurde schnell zunehmend klarer. Bestückt hatten wir wie folgt:
Die ersten beiden Kammern des GFK-Filters waren leer, die 3. und 4. mit Filterbürsten bestückt. Vom GFK ging es per Überlauf in die Eurobox. Hier zunächst grobe Filterschwämme, in der 2. Kammer grobe Filterwürfel, gefolgt von feineren Filterwürfeln in der 3. Kammer. Zuletzt noch feine Filterschwämme, bevor es durch ein 50er HT nach draussen ging.
Gefallen hat mir das alles noch nicht. Ich will mal erklären, warum und beginne mit einem Bild:

  

Das Bild entstand während der „Ausgrabung“, ich habe gerade kein anderes zur Hand. Zum Erklären wird es aber genügen, zeigt es doch das Grundstück recht übersichtlich. Recht gut erkennbar ist links oben das Gewächshaus. Um die Größen einschätzen zu können: Das Gewächshaus hat ca. 6x3 m. Links unten, das längliche, quer liegende Rechteck, ist ein Dach aus Doppelstegplatten, unsere Grillecke. Alle Dächer dazwischen, links an der Hecke, sind ebenfalls aus Doppelstegplatten und waren mal eine Vogel-Voliere. Alles was zur Voliere gehörte soll weg. In dieser Voliere stand der Filter in o.a. Video. Die Pumpe war im tiefen Teil des Teiche platziert, also quasi zwischen Grillecke und Trampolin irgendwo. Von dort aus ging ein 1,5“ Schlauch über den flacheren Bereich durch den Bachlauf, den Berg am __ Trompetenbaum hoch und bei ca. 1,60 m über Wasserspiegel dann endlich in die alte Voliere und damit in die UVC-Lampe, von dort halt in die Filter. Schlauchlänge waren ca. 18m. 
Den angesprochenen Berg am Trompetenbaum kann man auf diesem Bild schön sehen:

 

Unter dem Quellstein war aus mittleren bis großen Bruchsteinen eine Art Podest gebaut. Das ganze lag auf Magerbeton o.ä., durchsetzt mit Betonkies. Bevor wir die Bachlaufschalen dahin gebaut hatten, war eine Art Rutsche aus den gleichen Bruchsteinen dort. Das Ganze Spiel einfach mit Mörtel verfugt. Altersbedingt war das überhaupt nicht mehr dicht und diverse Pflanzen wuchsen überall aus den Fugen. Die Teichfolie, welche unter den Steinen lag, half nur eingeschränkt. Der Quellstein ist mittlerweile an anderer Stelle untergebracht, s.o.. Durch den Stein ging ein Steigrohr, welches offensichtlich mit einem 1“-Schlauch verbunden ist, welcher wiederum am Teich endet, ungefähr da, wo wir auch jetzt wieder die Pumpe liegen haben. Zustand, Länge und genaue Strecke des Schlauches ist unklar. Wir wissen derzeit nur, dass er zunächst vom Teich aus Richtung Grillecke läuft und von dort aus irgendwie zum Steigrohr des Quellsteines. Wenn ich eine Pumpe anschließe, kommt Wasser aus dem Steigrohr. Alternativ kann man in der Küche der Grillecke einen Kugelhahn betätigen, dann startet die Grundwasserpumpe, allerdings genügt der Druck nicht, um das Wasser bis auf die Höhe zu befördern.

Den ewig langen Schlauch haben wir bei der Sanierung entfernt, da es kaum möglich gewesen wäre, den alten Filter während der Sanierung weiter zu betreiben, habe ich aus einer weiteren Teichauflösung einen anderen, kleineren, Filter erstanden. Wiltec (oder auch SunSun) BioPond Filter CBF-350C. Über eine 36W UVC geht es durch den Filter und wieder zurück in den Teich. Gepumpt wird mit einer 6.500l AquaForte mit 65W. Diese saugt über den Standskimmer. Zusätzlich habe ich den Schlauch vor der Pumpe geteilt und ein Ende in einem leeren Pumpenkorb installiert. So holt die Pumpe auch immer ein wenig Wasser aus dem mitteltiefen Teil des Teiches. Die UVC läuft ca. 8 Stunden täglich, der Filter 24/7. Das ganze funktioniert, das Wasser ist klar wie nie, so gut wie keine Schwebeteilchen und von Algen weit und breit keine Spur. Auch die Wasserwerte sind gut, das habe ich mal überprüfen lassen. Allerdings sind die Standzeiten des Filters mehr als dürftig. Von 2 Tagen bis 6 Wochen hatten wir schon alles dabei. Momentan muss ich ihn alle 1-2 Wochen reinigen, darauf pendelt es sich gerade scheinbar ein.

Unklar ist das Volumen unseres Teiches. Wir hatten beim Befüllen letztes Jahr leider keine Wasseruhr zur Hand, daher können wir nur schätzen. Der Volumenrechner auf der Oase-Homepage spuckt ca. 15.000 l aus, ich selbst komme eher auf ca. 25.000 l. Wenn der Teichrand an der Brücke wieder hergestellt ist, kommt sicherlich nochmal was dazu, ich denke, wir können den Wasserstand dann nochmal ca. 15 Zentimeter erhöhen.

Puh, das war viel Text. Naja, aber wenn ich euch was fragen will, braucht ihr ja Informationen. Ich trinke mal schnell ne Tasse Kaffee und erstelle eine Liste dessen, was wir an Technik hier habe, dann schreibe ich weiter. Wer mag und schnell ist mit lesen, kann sich ja schon mal ein paar Gedanken machen 

LG
André


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2018)

Aber eigentlich kommt deine Frage nach möglichen neuen Filtern zu spät.... jetz bleibt immer nur eine gepummpte Version.


----------



## avm75 (10. Juni 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tut euch selbst und den Fischen einen gefallen. Verzichtet auf Koi und Goldfische komplett.
> (...)Sorry, das ist nur meine Meinung nach vielen Jahren Fischhaltung und auch Forumsnutzung hier.
> (...)Und ganz vergessen, super Arbeit die ihr bis jetzt geleistet habt.
> Auch wenn ich kein Freund von diesen vielen Steinen bin, wirkt es bei euch sehr stimmig.
> Darum weiter machen



Danke für die offenen Worte. Ich habe auch mehr Bedenken, als den Wunsch „das mal zu Probieren“. Die Größe des Teiches schätze ich als hinreichend ein, die Wassermenge auch. Die Wassertemperatur bewegt sich jetzt seit Wochen recht stabil zwischen 18 und 22 Grad, je nach Wetterlage. Allerdings denke ich, dass unsere Tiefwasserzone schlicht zu klein wäre. Und ich find‘s schon blöd, dass mir die vorhandenen Fische die frisch eingesetzten Tannenwedel und insbesondere die Nadelsimse weg futtern. Alles wieder umpflanzen und ändern mag ich jetzt eigentlich nicht.
Ansonsten habe ich mich mit Fischen bisher so gut wie gar nicht beschäftigt. Ich habe keine Ahnung was wir im Teich haben. Die waren halt da. Shubunki sind wohl ein paar dazwischen, den Rest würde ich mal spontan als __ Goldfisch benennen, was sicher falsch ist.

Wie die Fische, waren auch die Steine da. Das naturnahe vorher hat uns auch besser gefallen. Die Steine zu entsorgen hätte auch keinen Sinn gemacht. Wir versuchen das Beste draus zu machen. Die Pflanzen werden (hoffentlich) wachsen und wir hoffen, dass sich daraus ein schönes Bild ergibt in Zukunft.

LG
André


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2018)

Die Pflanzen werden sich gewiss wieder durchsetzen keine Sorge 
Aber ihr habt jetzt erst einmal wieder Grundordnung drin 
Bei gezielter pflege in Form von regelmäßigen ausdünnen ist es ein schönes Biotop und wird es viele Jahre bleiben. Nur im Alter wird es irgendwann wieder zu diesem Urwald ausarten, wenn man nicht mehr so kann wie man müsste. Aber bis dahin könnt ihr euch ja noch einge Jahrzehnte am Teich erfreuen bei  und  oder was auch immer.

So aber nun raus mit deinen Fakten. Was möchtest du geändert haben am Filter.


----------



## avm75 (10. Juni 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich kommt deine Frage nach möglichen neuen Filtern zu spät.... jetz bleibt immer nur eine gepummpte Version.



Du spielst auf die Möglichkeit an, dass wir beim Sanieren einen Schwerkraftfilter einbauen hätten können?
Hatte ich auf dem Schirm, habe mich aber dagegen entschieden. Ich bin dabei immer von dem vorhanden Material ausgegangen. Nirgendwo rund um den Teich wäre genug Platz gewesen, die vorhanden Teile einzubuddeln. Daher haben wir entschieden, bei der gepumpten Version zu bleiben. Vielleicht gestalten wir irgendwann den Garten nochmal um. Dann beschäftige ich mich nochmal mit Gravitationsfiltern.

Die Eurobox misst 1,20m x 1,00m x 0,77m (LxBxH). Wobei bei der Höhe die Füße mit gemessen sind. Innen erreiche ich einen Wasserstand von ca. 0,50m. 
Die GFK-Kiste misst etwa 1,30m x 0,60m x 0,65m. Auch hier bei der Höhe die Füße enthalten. Innen laufen die Kammern unten konisch zu. Ich mach gleich mal ein paar Fotos von den leeren Kammern.

1. Frage: Beide Behälter verfügen über Bodenabläufe. Dort ist auch entsprechend verrohrt, war aber alles undicht, als wir die Sachen übernommen haben. Hatte das damals erst mal verschlossen, würde ich jetzt korrigieren wollen. Beim GFK-Filter gibt es je Kammer einen Ablauf. Über 40er PVC-Rohre sind die alle miteinander verbunden und enden an einem gemeinsamen Ablassschieber. Lässt man das so? Im Grunde läuft das Wasser dann doch nicht über die vorgesehenen Öffnungen von einer Kammer zur nächsten, sondern von vornherein über die Abläufe, oder ergibt sich die Flussrichtung später durch den Gegendruck der durch das Wasser in den Kammern entsteht?

Ansonsten ist neben dem oben bereits beschriebenen aktuell betriebenen Filter mit Standskimmer folgende Technik vorhanden:
Pumpen:
Teichpumpe Oase Aquamax 5500
Teichpumpe Oase Aquamax 10000
Teichpumpe Wiltec CFP 10.000 (50162)
Teichpumpe SuperFish PondEco 15000
Rohrpumpe Jebao JKP 16000
Oase Bitron 72C
Velda I-tronic IT-35  
Wiltec SK-40 (50118)
Oberfl.-Skimmer (Hersteller unbekannt, war als Standskimmer eingesetzt, passte bei uns aber von der Höhe nicht so)
Teichbelüfter SuperFish Koi Flow 30
Teichbelüfter Heissner TZ-615
Oase Icefree 20 Eisfreihalter

Momentan bereits im Teich eingesetzt: 
Irgendein Wiltec Skimmer, mit einem Wasserspiel ausgerüstet ist. Plätschert schön und sieht nett aus. Darf ruhig weiter da rum dümpeln, wir betreiben den momentan mit Zeitschaltuhr nur wenige Stunden am Tag.
Der Quellstein wird von einer kleinen Jebao Pumpe mit 18W versorgt, da hängen auch noch 3 so LED-Ringe dran. Läuft tagsüber und pumpt Wasser aus dem Teich in den „Steinrand“ von wo es an den bereits vorhandenen Pflanzen zurück in den Teich läuft, also am Ende des Bachlaufes mündet.

Daneben ist reichlich Werkzeug vorhanden, technisches Verständnis und der Wille, was zu „basteln“.

Mein Wunsch wäre eine einigermaßen stromeffiziente Variante eines Filters zu bauen. Dabei liegen Hauptaugenmerk zunächst auf leichter Reinigung und langen Standzeiten.

Meine Idee ist, dort wo der Quellstein stand ein wenig auszukoffern, bis ich wieder auf Grundstücksniveau bin. Das haut mit der Höhe der Eurobox gut hin. Beide Behälter passen da gut nebeneinander, das habe ich gemessen. Hinten, zur Voliere hin, stehen vergammelte Holzpalisaden, die müssten eh weg. Dort würde ich mir eine kleine Mauer bauen, so entsteht eine Art Filterkammer, aber oberirdisch. Dann wäre zu prüfen, ob der vorhandene 1“-Schlauch nutzbar wäre, oder ich einen neuen legen muss. Strecke dürfte dann deutlich unter 10m bleiben. Auch die zu pumpende Höhe könnte ich damit um ca. 1m reduzieren. Vor die Filterbehälter möchte ich aus, ebenfalls noch reichlich vorhandenen, großen Feldsteinen einen Wasserfall bauen. Maximal zwei Stufen, Fallhöhe des Wassers liegt dann zwischen 60 und 80cm. Wie ich das in der Praxis umsetzen muss, weiss ich noch nicht, da werde ich noch einige Fragen formulieren müssen, denke ich. Platztechnisch passt das alles dahin, das habe ich gestern ausgemessen.

Wo ich noch unschlüssig bin: Wie bestücke ich den Filter? Momentan würde ich wieder mit Filterbürsten anfangen, dieses mal aber auch die beiden leeren Kammern des GFK-Filters mit bestücken. Ich denke, dann könnte man zur Reinigung von oben abspülen und unten den Dreck über die Abläufe raus lassen?

Was aber in die Eurobox? Die bisherige Bestückung war nicht praktisch in Sachen Reinigung. Ich habe viel gelesen über __ Hel-x und diverse andere Materialien. Oder komplett mit Schaumwürfeln im Netz? 2 Kammern oder 4 Kammern in der Eurobox? 

Vielleicht könntet ihr mir da mal auf die Sprünge helfen und gleichzeitig mal eure Meinung  zum Standort und der Aufstellung äußern? Wäre klasse und ich danke im Voraus!

LG
André


----------



## avm75 (10. Juni 2018)

avm75 schrieb:


> Nirgendwo rund um den Teich wäre genug Platz gewesen, die vorhanden Teile einzubuddeln.



Das muss ich ein wenig korrigieren, sehe ich gerade. Vor der Sauna, dort wo heute die rostige Kuh im Ziersplitt steht, dort wäre durchaus eine Möglichkeit und auch genug Platz. Da hätten wir auch einen Schwerkraftfilter eingraben können. Allerdings war mir das zu dem Zeitpunkt zu aufwändig und ich habe mich auch ehrlicherweise nicht an die Foliendurchführung getraut. Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht kann man das später ja noch mal angehen. 
Fraglich wäre allerdings, wie ich dann von dort zum künftigen kleinen Wasserfall komme 

LG
André


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2018)

Also das mit dem zusammen führen und dann einen Schieber ist ungünstig aber könnte zur Not so bleiben und nur bei Langeweile umgebaut werden. ZB im Winter 
Wenn die jetzigen Filter jedoch in die Erde kommen seh ich ein Problem bei der Schmutzwasser Entsorgung .
Schläuche würde ich na Möglichkeit in 2" also 50mm ausführen . Das spart Strom und erhöht die Umwälzung. Bei deiner Unmenge an Kies / Split sollte sich dorz mehr als genug Biologie für die paar Fische bilden, also braucht es nur einer gewissen Feinfilterung. Da wäre deine Bürsten + zusätzlicher Bürsten besser als Schwämme.
Oder aber du willst wenig Arbeit und etwas Geld ausgeben, dann eine automatische Vorfilterung ala Vlies- Endlos- oder Trommelfilter.
Jedoch sollten die Bürsten locker für einmal im Monat ausreichend sein.

Aber alles nur meine Meinung und ausgehend von den von dir genannten Fakten bei dem Fischbestand bzw. Mit ausdünnung des selbigen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
wenn du mehr Standzeiten haben möchtest musst du das Volumen des Filters vergrößern.
Was für ein Filter zu deinem Teich passt hängt immer vom Nutzen und den Örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab.
Wie wäre es mit einem Regentonnennfilter, dieser ist recht Günstig und bei den paar Fischen wird wohl nur 1x bis 2 mal im Jahr der Filter sauber gemacht werden müssen.
Bei mir läuft auch ein Regentonnennfilter mit einem Automatik Spaltsieb davor.
Und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Ich schicke dir mal eine PN mit einem Link dazu.
Deine 6500l/h reichen da völlig aus.

Zu Kois würde ich dir abraten, da diese doch sehr groß werden können und im Winter auch Platz brauchen in der Tieferen Zone.
Rene hat da eine sehr gute Idee mit den Bunten fischen und dem Sonnenbarsch.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Ida17 (10. Juni 2018)

Hallöchen, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen bei uns Teichbekloppten  

Deine Geschichte gefällt mir sehr gut, es ist toll, dass Ihr Euch für den Teich entschieden habt!

Wie Sven schon gesagt gat, kannst Du den Filter um ein oder mehrere Elemente erweitern, das würde das Reinigungsintervall herabsetzen. 
Der CBF350 C ist an sich kein schlechter Filter, ich habe aber auch gemerkt, dass der sich allenfalls als letzte Stufe für die Bio eignet und man um einen Vorfilter nicht drumrum kommt 
Wenn es aber wieder ein Naturteich werden soll, brauch man dazu keine High-End Gerätschaften. Das Füttern der Fische würde ich sein lassen, solange es nur ein paar wenige sind und Du einen Sonnenbarsch zur Geburtenkontrolle einsetzt. Dann kann man sich auch ganz entspannt mit Käffchen und Zigarettchen an den Teich setzen, vielleicht ohne jegliche Ambourage an Technik.

Wir sind aber auch nicht fies davor, Technikfreds so voll mit Ideen zu zu schreiben, wo einem hinterher nur noch der Kopp rauchen kann 
Je nach dem wo Dir der Sinn nach steht! 

Bis denne und schönen Sonntag noch, ich geh ne Runde planschen


----------



## avm75 (10. Juni 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem zusammen führen und dann einen Schieber ist ungünstig aber könnte zur Not so bleiben und nur bei Langeweile umgebaut werden. ZB im Winter


Och, der Vorteil ist ja, dass ich einen laufenden Filter habe und mich jetzt daran machen kann, den „richtigen“ so zu bauen, wie es gut ist und passt. Wenn der dann im nächsten Frühjahr in Betrieb geht, ist alles gut.



troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn die jetzigen Filter jedoch in die Erde kommen seh ich ein Problem bei der Schmutzwasser Entsorgung


Da habe ich mich scheinbar missverständlich ausgedrückt. Nicht in die Erde. Ich will nur einen Berg weg graben und dort die Filter hin stellen. Ich erklär‘ das gleich weiter unten noch mal genauer...



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> wenn du mehr Standzeiten haben möchtest musst du das Volumen des Filters vergrößern.


So ist der Plan 



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Regentonnennfilter, dieser ist recht Günstig und bei den paar Fischen wird wohl nur 1x bis 2 mal im Jahr der Filter sauber gemacht werden müssen.


PN ist angekommen, danke dafür. Den Link kannst ich auch schon.
Aber: Ich hab ja noch den alten Filter, den wollte ich an und für sich passend machen. Wie gesagt, ich habe mich da wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt und erkläre unten nochmal.



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Zu Kois würde ich dir abraten...


Habt mich schon überzeugt. Ich hatte ja eh schon Zweifel, nach euren Hinweisen wird es keine Koi geben...
Das mit den Sonnenbarschen überlege ich mir mal, wie gesagt, mit Fischen habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Hallöchen, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen bei uns Teichbekloppten
> Deine Geschichte gefällt mir sehr gut, es ist toll, dass Ihr Euch für den Teich entschieden habt!


Danke! 



Ida17 schrieb:


> Der CBF350 C ist an sich kein schlechter Filter, ich habe aber auch gemerkt, dass der sich allenfalls als letzte Stufe für die Bio eignet und man um einen Vorfilter nicht drumrum kommt


Wie gesagt, der kleine Filter war nur vorübergehend angeschafft um während der Renovierung filtern zu können. 
Je nachdem, wann ich damit fertig werde, soll der alte Filter optimiert werden und wieder eingesetzt werden, wenn‘s dauert halt erst ab nächstes Jahr. 



Ida17 schrieb:


> Wenn es aber wieder ein Naturteich werden soll,...


Hm. Sagen wir: natürlicher... Aber nicht so „natürlich“, wie wir es vorgefunden haben. 



Ida17 schrieb:


> Wir sind aber auch nicht fies davor, Technikfreds so voll mit Ideen zu zu schreiben, wo einem hinterher nur noch der Kopp rauchen kann
> Je nach dem wo Dir der Sinn nach steht!
> 
> Bis denne und schönen Sonntag noch, ich geh ne Runde planschen


Na, denn mal los, ich bin gespannt. Wenn es um Technik geht, raucht der Kopf nicht so schnell 
Planschen... Hm, Schwimmteich wäre ja auch eine Idee... Naja, vielleicht irgendwann mal.

Weitere Informationen und neue Fotos zum Filter folgen gleich, bis hierher aber schon mal Danke!

LG
André


----------



## avm75 (10. Juni 2018)

Also, zum Filter.

Der CBF-350C war nur angeschafft, um während der Arbeiten am Teich auch weiterhin filtern zu können. Wir haben ja versucht, die Fische so lange irgend möglich im Teich zu lassen.

Ich habe aber auch noch den alten Filter. Gestern haben wir den hinten aus der Voliere ausgebaut und gereinigt.
Ich hab das mal lose zusammen gesteckt, damit deutlich wird, wie ich mir das vorstelle:

                     

Die Filter haben jeweils 4 Kammern. Zusammen müsste ich auf zwischen 750 und 1000 Liter Volumen kommen.
Reihenfolge wäre dann: Pumpe -> UVC -> Vorfilter GFK (grün) -> Hauptfilter (grau). So, wie sie auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen sind, würde ich sie aufstellen, nur um 180 Grad gedreht. Und da soll das Ganze hin:

   

Das ist die Stelle, wo zu Beginn der Geschichte noch der Quellstein stand. Dort ist künstlich ein Berg angelegt. Man sieht auch das alte Steigrohr, welches durch den Quellstein ging. Im Hintergrund seht ihr eine vertäfelte Wand. Das ist die Wand der ehemaligen Voliere.
Auf diesem alten Bildern sieht man es etwas besser:

         

Die ganze Voliere soll weg.

Auf dem Bildern sieht man sehr schön den Quellstein und die Höhe des Berges. Auch die „Wasserrutsche“, von der ich in einem der letzten Beiträge sprach ist zu sehen. Die Holzpalisaden, welche den Berg zur Hütte hin abfangen, sind längst verrottet und müssten ohnehin da raus. Die Palettenbox misst 1,20m in der Länge. Das entspricht in etwa dem Platz von den Holzpalisaden bis gerade vor den vorderen Balken, an dem die Brüstung links vom Quellstein endet.
Auch die im letzten Bild zu sehende Wand soll weg. Stattdessen eine kleine Mauer aus Natur- oder Pflanzsteinen. Höhe dann ca. 80 cm, so wie die Brüstung jetzt. Den oben zu sehenden Berg wollen wir vom Teich bis zur Volierenwand abtragen. Von der Breite stehen die Filter dann bis ungefähr 20-30cm rechts vom Steigrohr, von vorne gesehen. Ggf. muss ich da das Erdreich mit einer weiteren Mauer stützen, damit der Baum noch Halt hat.
Auch hinten, wo die Volierenwand noch steht, soll in gleicher Höhe eine Mauer aus Pflanzsteinen quer. Dahinter sind dann noch 2,5 - 3m bis zur Grundstücksgrenze. Die liegen dann noch mal 10-15cm tiefer als die Filter jetzt stehen würden. Sowohl die Entleerungsschieber, als auch die Verbindung zwischen den Filtern zeigen dann also zu dieser Mauer, in welcher ich Revisionsöffnungen aussparen würde, um sie betätigen zu können. Die Behälter bekämen natürlich noch Deckel.
Vor den Behälter muss ich noch irgendwie die UVC unterbringen.
Die Filter ständen dort fast ganztägig im Schatten und insgesamt deutlich kühler als jetzt. Das Volumen wäre ungefähr verdreifacht, schätze ich.
Ebenfalls vor den Filter möchte ich dann einen Wasserfall errichten. Auslauf direkt aus der Palettebox, aus zwei Kammern oder aus einer, entweder 2x 50er HT oder 1x 75er. Das soll dann in so einen Überlauf gehen. So was wie dieses Teil von Heissner:

 

Ich habe hier noch reichlich Natur- und Feldsteine liegen, mit denen ich den Wasserfall und das „Gelände“ drumherum stimmig gestalten könnte. Fallhöhe für das Wasser wären geschätzt ca. 60-80cm. Ggf. müsste ich also noch eine zweite Stufe einplanen, damit es nicht zu laut platscht.

Insgesamt ist noch einiges an Technik „vorrätig“. Teilweise bieten wir die Teile gerade zum Verkauf an, und auch der CBF Filter wird wieder verkauft, wenn alles fertig ist, so ist zumindest der Plan. Hier mal ein Eindruck von dem, was hier noch so herum liegt:

 

So viel zum Plan.
Ziel ist halt einen größeren Filter zu erhalten, mit mehr Standzeit. Und besserer Reinigungsmöglichkeit. Ich möchte das Ganze gern so lösen, dass ich einen Schlauch an den Abläufen der Filter anschließen kann, den bis ins Gewächshaus lege und raus mit der Brühe.
Gleichzeitig ist die einfache Reinigung ein Ziel. Daher die Frage nach den Filtermedien.
Aktuell wären die beiden ersten Kammern des GFK-Filters (grün) hinter der UVC ja leer. Dann zwei Kammern mit insgesamt 16 Bürsten. In die ersten beiden Kammern auch Bürsten?
Dann geht es ja von da aus in den großen Filter. Was da rein? Ich habe noch Filtermatten und Würfel in PPI10 und PPI20 hier.
Aber ich bin ja für alles offen.

Zum anderen die Frage: Welche UVC. Am jetzigen CBF hängt eine 36W, die quasi nur tagsüber läuft. Ich habe noch die Bitron 72C, denke aber die ist zu groß, oder? Oder kann man die auch nur mit einem Leuchtmittel betreiben?

Und zu guter Letzt eben die Frage nach der Pumpe. Auch in Zukunft möchte ich sowohl über den Skimmer als auch unter Wasser ansaugen. Die 6.500l-Pumpe von AquaForte dürfte angesichts der Größe des Filters und der Strecke dorthin etwas klein sein, oder?

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch meine Fragen und Pläne nun etwas deutlicher machen und bin gespannt auf Eure Vorschläge...

Einen schönen Restsonntag und LG
André


----------



## avm75 (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich glaube, ich habe einen Sonnenbarsch im Teich entdeckt...:

  

Könnte einer sein, oder?

LG
André


----------



## krallowa (11. Juni 2018)

Treffer


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2018)

avm75 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe einen Sonnenbarsch im Teich entdeckt





krallowa schrieb:


> Treffer


Und versenkt.
Perfekt


----------



## avm75 (11. Juni 2018)

Dann wäre ja zumindest die Frage der Geburtenkontrolle schon mal halbwegs geregelt. Hatte mich letztes Jahr schon mal gefragt, was das für einer ist, das aber nicht weiter verfolgt.
Jetzt ist Herr oder Frau Sonnenbarsch ja der oder die einzige seiner Sorte im Teich. Ihr spracht von zwei männlichen Fischen, das wirft folgende Fragen auf: Braucht er oder sie Gesellschaft gleicher Art? Wenn ja, wie kriege ich raus, ob der Fisch männlich oder weiblich ist? Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, sind __ Sonnenbarsche Bruträuber. Heißt: Sie fressen den Laich der anderen Fische? Oder die kleinen Nachkommen? Wahrscheinlich auch die Kaulquappen, oder? Das würde nämlich erklären, wo die alle hin sind. Es waren hunderte und quasi von einem auf den anderen Tag verschwunden. Was tun, wenn der Sonnenbarsch gar nicht da hin kommen kann, wo die anderen Fische laichen? Ich habe ihn oder sie zumindest noch nie dort gesehen. Bevorzugter Laichplatz für die Fische scheint der kleine, flache Teil hinter der Brücke zu sein.

Jetzt bin ich neugierig und werde mich mal damit beschäftigen, was wir noch so an Fischen im Teich haben. Ich bin gespannt.

Btw.: Hat sich jemand die Aufsätze hinsichtlich des Filters anschauen können? Auch dahingehend bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...

LG
André


----------



## avm75 (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

inzwischen habe ich mir so einige Gedanken hinsichtlich des Filters gemacht. Um das Ganze hier mal etwas zu entzerren, habe ich mich entschlossen, dafür einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen, ist ja doch ein komplexes Thema. Hier werde ich dann über die Fortschritte weiter berichten.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere dort mitdiskutieren mag...

LG
André


----------



## avm75 (14. Juni 2018)

avm75 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich neugierig und werde mich mal damit beschäftigen, was wir noch so an Fischen im Teich haben. Ich bin gespannt.



Guten Abend 

Hab‘ mich heute mal mit Kamera, Stativ und Polfilter an den Teich gestellt. Das Stativ hab ich schnell wieder weg gepackt, hat mehr gehindert als geholfen, und ohne Sonne bei stark bewölktem Himmel half auch der Polfilter nur eingeschränkt, aber das ein oder andere Bild ist doch noch halbwegs brauchbar geworden. Schaut selbst:

                                              

Es sind leider nicht alle scharf gelungen und ich hab auch längst nicht alle „erwischt“, aber naja 
Den Sonnenbarsch habe ich leider nicht noch mal erwischt... 

LG
André


----------



## avm75 (16. Juni 2018)

Moin zusammen,

mit meinem nicht ausgebildeten Fisch-Sachverstand konnte ich bis jetzt identifizieren:
- Sonnenbarsch
- __ Goldorfe
- __ Shubunkin

Unsicher bin ich bei den kleineren, dunklen. Könnten m.E. Karauschen oder __ Giebel sein, oder aber junge Goldfische.

Goldfische scheinen auch da zu sein, fast alles andere würde ich der „Bezeichnung“ zuordnen.

Hat noch jemand was anderes entdecken können auf den Bildern?

LG und tolles Wochenende!
André


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juli 2018)

avm75 schrieb:


> mit meinem nicht ausgebildeten Fisch-Sachverstand konnte ich bis jetzt identifizieren:
> - Sonnenbarsch


Auf welchem Foto hast du den den Sonnenbarsch gesehen.


----------



## avm75 (9. Juli 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Auf welchem Foto hast du den den Sonnenbarsch gesehen.


Hallo ;-)

Auf keinem der Bilder, welche ich zuletzt gepostet hatte, aber hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/577428/

LG
André


----------

